# Helppp



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

I got two GS.

They are about 1 year 2 months. Male and female 

The male wants to breed with the female. Should i let them? I currently have them separated.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You need to keep them separated. They are far to young to be breeding. Make sure that they have no access to each other for the next couple of weeks. 

Did the breeder who sold them to you not cover this with you?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and you really need to consider genetics before breeding. Have you tested for DM? Have they had their hips checked? How many generations back can you get to make sure they aren't related? Then afterwards, can you find good homes for the pups? If these homes change their minds about having your dogs, can you take them back long enough to find another home? Do you have the extra cash for the vet bills for a pregnant dog and then whelping the pups? You'll have worming and first vaccinations to deal with 
People ask if we are going to breed our two dogs. Granted, they may make wonderful pups BUT no. We have no plans on breeding pups. There are plenty of good breeders out there without adding our novice efforts to the mix.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NO -- two littermates -- NO 
Looked back to some of your earlier posts .


You had enough problems with the basics -- training (are they?)
food fights , squabbles between them (classic two at a time problems)


Not a good idea no matter which way you look at it.


If you can't provide excellent management - total separation then you should send the female away to a secure boarding facility, till well after the heat .


Think about some plans --- spay the female, neuter the male.


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree with carmspack, you should never ever breed siblings, many health problems can occur with the puppies and it can endanger the mother. You should never let dogs breed just because the male wants to, any intact male would like to breed with a female in heat. It sounds like you have had lots of problems in the past it sounds like a horrible idea to let them breed, puppies are a huge responsibility, time commitment and you need the proper funds. I strongly advise to spay and neuter then both, but at least one, especially if you have had fights between them and such the hormones going around in them can cause lots of problems. Spaying and neutering will also prevent ovary cancer in the female and cancer in the male as well as if the male cannot breed he can get very frustrated and behavioural problems can occur, keep in mind that for at least 3 weeks after the female's heat stops bleeding, to still keep them separated, the weeks after they have bled and before are when they are most fertile to become pregnant


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

So basically no. 

Thank you.

I am not having any troubles with my GS. When i ask a question like this one or like when i asked before is because i don't have experience and i am not shy to say so. I ask the breeder, the dogs doctor and here, just to be sure. 


i am asking questions.I thought this was the purpose of this forum. I have two healthy, strong, well trained dogs. 
So please save me the "you are having troubles".......that is becoming a trend in this forum every time i ask a question.

Thank you for your answers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Flu5Lp7E1P4


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm sorry I was too quick to judge, i just say the other persons comment and they made you sounds like a irresponsible owner, my apologies


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, No is the correct answer. 

The dogs are too young. 
The dogs are too closely related if they are siblings.


You have a beautiful dog there. If you want to breed in the future, use this puppy time to get involved with something. Get a title on the dog -- that will show potential buyers that he is manageable in various situations, and it shows them that you know how to train your dog is some venue. It will help you help your buyers. 

Take the time to learn what is recommended for breeding. There is a sticky down in the breeding section -- should I breed my dog. It is not just you that people are recommending these things, it is what everyone should do before breeding. 

You will have to decide which of your dogs is breed-worthy after you put in the work, and then you have to find a dog/bitch that complements the one you want to use. Not easy. The animal should complement your animal in both pedigree and structure. 

Do some reading. There are risks involved in breeding. What might happen to your dog, infection, STD, problems with whelping, etc., are not to be taken lightly. There are things you can do from the beginning to improve the chances of smooth delivery, and reduce the risks of infection by the dog etc. Lots of information is needed on whelping and raising the puppies, what to do in every situation. When to give the bitch some ice cream and when to rush her to the vet.


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

Suzy25 said:


> I'm sorry I was too quick to judge, i just say the other persons comment and they made you sounds like a irresponsible owner, my apologies


Don't worry about it. I really appreciate your help :smile2:


----------



## Gabrile (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank you selzer, 

I am really not willing to breed at all. I got these two GS for guarding home. 

They have always been separated in different dog houses. We let them out together for training and playtime with the kids. 

I will keep them separated for now.





selzer said:


> Yes, No is the correct answer.
> 
> The dogs are too young.
> The dogs are too closely related if they are siblings.
> ...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If they are not for breeding, I would get the female spayed when she is 2 years old. Then you won't always have to separate them while she is in heat and you won't risk other loose male dogs getting to her and breeding her. But if you can, wait until she is 2 years. It's healthier to let them develop physically before being altered. The male you can leave intact.


----------

